# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات العام >  المحاضرة الثالثة لطلاب الفرقة الثانية في مادة قانون العقوبات العام

## د.شيماء عطاالله

تطبيق قانون العقوبات من حيث الزمان
        - نظم المشرع المصري أحكام تطبيق قانون العقوبات من حيث الزمان  تحت عنوان " قواعد عمومية " من الكتاب الأول الذي جاء عنوانه " أحكام ابتدائية " .
        وتقضي القاعدة العامة في تطبيق قانون العقوبات من حيث الزمان بإعمال الأثر الفوري للنص ، ومع ذلك فإن استثناء يرد عليها يتمثل في مبدأ القانون الأصلح للمتهم .
        وسوف نعالج مبدأ الأثر الفوري لقانون العقوبات ، ونعرض القانون الأصلح للمتهم.

الأثر الفوري لقانون العقوبات
 المقصود بالأثر الفوري :

          يُقصد بالأثر الفوري في تطبيق قانون العقوبات أن يتم تطبيق قانون الواقعة . ويُقصد بقانون الواقعة ذلك القانون الذي كان نافذا وقت ارتكاب الجريمة . فإذا صدر قانون جديد ولم يكن أصلح للمتهم فإنه يتعين تطبيق القانون الجتائي السابق على الأفعال التي وقعت قبل إلغائه بالقانون الجديد . 

- نطاق تطبيق قاعدة الأثر الفوري : القوانين الموضوعية وليس الإجرائية
        تسري قاعدة الأثر الفوري بالمعنى السابق أي قانون الواقعة على القواعد الموضوعية دون القوانين الإجرائية أي أنها لا تسري على الأحكام التي تنظم الدعوى الجنائية . هذا النوع الأخير من الأحكام يسري أيضا بأثر فوري ولكن بمفهوم آخر بمعنى أنها تسري على الدعاوى الجنائية المنظورة أي التي لم يصدر حكم نهائي في موضوعها . وبالتالي فإن الأحكام الإجرائية تسري على جرائم وقعت في وقت سابق على تاريخ دخولها حيز التنفيذ . ولا يعتبر هذا السريان تطبيقا للقانون بأثر رجعي ، ذلك أن الأحكام الإجرائية للدعوى الفرض فيها أنها تُسن لتحقيق المصلحة العامة . 

        تعتبر القوانين التي تعدل من تشكيل المحكمة أو اختصاصها من القوانين الإجرائية التي تسري من يوم نفاذها على الإجراءات التي لم تكن قد تمت ولو كانت متعلقة بجرائم وقعت قبل نفاذها  . وبالمثل فإن القوانين التي تعدل مواعيد الطعن بالتقصير أو بالإطالة تُعد من القوانين الإجرائية التي تسري من وقت نفاذها على الدعاوى القائمة ولو عن جرائم وقعت قبل نفاذ ذلك القانون ، ذلك أن الفرض فيها أنها تُقرر لمصلحة عامة .

- الحكمة من الأثر الفوري لقانون العقوبات :
          يرجع تقرير قاعدة الأثر الفوري لقانون العقوبات إلى اعتبارات تتعلق بالعدالة وأخرى تتعلق بالأثر الرادع للعقوبة .
         أما اعتبارات العدالة فإنها تقتضي أن يعاقب المتهم لأنه خالف نصا معينا. هذا النص كان نافذا وقت ارتكاب الجريمة . فلا يكون من العدالة أن نعاقبه بمقتضى قانون سابق تم إلغاؤه وقت ارتكابه الفعل ، أو بمقتضى قانون لاحق لم يدخل حيز النفاذ إلاّ في وقت لاحق .

        أما اعتبارات الأثر الرادع للعقوبة ، فإنها تقتضي أن يكون الاعتداد بالعقوبة المقررة طبقا للقانون الذي كان نافذا وقت ارتكاب الفعل لأن الفرض أن المتهم يعلم به . هذا الافتراض هو ما نطلق عليه " افتراض العلم بالقانون ". هذا الافتراض هو نوع من القرائن القانونية القاطعة أي التي لا يجوز إثبات عكسها . وما دام أن المتهم عالم بالعقوبة فكان عليه أن يرتدع بها ، فإن لم يفعل وارتكب الجريمة كان من اللازم إنزال تلك العقوبة عليه تحقيقا لغرض مهم من أغراض العقوبة وهو تحقيق الردع ، سواء بالنسبة لسائر الناس ( الردع العام ) أو للمجرم نفسه ( الردع الخاص ) . 

- شروط إعمال قاعدة الأثر الفوري للقانون الجنائي :
         يشرط لإعمال قاعدة الأثر الفوري للنص الجنائي توافر شرطين :

الشرط الأول : أن يكون القانون نافذا 
-	 لا تسري أحكام قانون معين إلاّ من وقت نفاذه. ويستمر العمل بأحكامه إلى أن يتم إلغاء ذلك القانون ، على ما سيلي بيانه .

-مبدأ نفاذ قانون العقوبات :
         يبدأ تطبيق أحكام القانون الذي يجرم فعلا معينا - شأنه في ذلك شأن غيره من القوانين - من وقت صيرورة هذا القانون نافذا . وهو يصبح كذلك بعد مرور شهر من وقت نشره في الجريدة الرسمية . فتنص المادة (188) من الدستور على أن       " تُنشر القوانين في الجريدة الرسمية خلال أسبوعين من يوم إصدارها ويعمل بها بعد شهر من اليوم التالي لتاريخ نشرها إلاّ إذا حددت لذلك ميعادا آخر " . 

الشرط الثاني : ارتكاب الجريمة في ظل هذا القانون
          لا تسري أحكام قانون معين إلاّ على فعل اُرتكب في ظل هذا القانون . وهنا يجب تحديد معنى كلمة اُرتكب . فإذا وقع الركن المادي بأكمله في ظل القانون الجديد ، فإن هذا القانون الأخير هو الذي يحكم القاعدة . وإذا وقع الركن المادي بأكمله في ظل القانون القديم ( قبل الإلغاء ) فإن هذا القانون القديم هو الذي يتعين تطبيقه وليس القانون الجديد . ولكن يدق الأمر في بعض الفروض التي نشير إليها في التالي :

- الوضع بالنسبة للجريمة  المستمرة والجريمة المتتابعة وجرائم العادة :
           قد تكون الجريمة من نوع الجريمة المستمرة كحيازة سلاح بدون ترخيص أو إخفاء الأشياء المسروقة أو حيازة المخدرات أو ترك الكفيل لمن هو في كفالته يعمل لدى شخص آخر. في هذا النوع من الجرائم  يبدأ النشاط في ظل القانون الجديد، ثم يستمر في ظل القانون الجديد . وفي فرض ثالث قد تنتمي الجريمة إلى نوع الجريمة المتتابعة التي يرتكب فيها المتهم نشاطا في ظل قانون قديم ثم يرتكب نشاطا آخر في ظل قانون جديد ، كالموظف الذي يختلس من الأموال التي في حيازته بسبب وظيفته على دفعات . وقد يُنسب إلى المتهم جريمة من جرائم العادة التي لا تقع إلاّ بالاعتياد على ارتكاب جريمة معينة بشكل متكرر ، كالاعتياد على ممارسة الفجور أو الدعارة ( مادة 9/ جـ من القانون رقم 10 لسنة 1961 في شأن مكافحة الدعارة  ) .

         تقضي القواعد العامة بأن الجريمة تنتهي عند انتهاء النشاط في الجريمة المستمرة أو في الجريمة المتتابعة أو بتحقق الاعتياد والذي يشكل ركنا في الجريمة. ومن ثم فإن القانون الجديد هو قانون الواقعة ، حتى لو كان هو القانون الأشد للمتهم . 

- استبعاد الأثر الرجعي للقانون الجنائي :
          من النتائج المترتبة على قاعدة الأثر الفوري للقانون الجنائي أنه لا يجوز تطبيق هذا النوع من القوانين بأثر رجعي ، أي على فعل ارتكبه المتهم قبل صيرورة هذا القانون نافذا. 

       وتعتبر قاعدة استبعاد الأثر الرجعي للقانون الجنائي من القواعد الدستورية التي لا يجوز للمشرع مخالفتها . فتنص المادة (66) من الدستور على أنه " .. ولا عقاب إلاّ على الأفعال اللاحقة لتاريخ نفاذ القانون " . كما تنص المادة ( 187 ) من الدستور على نفس المعنى بقولها " لا تسري أحكام القوانين إلاّ على ما يقع من تاريخ العمل بها ، ولا يترتب عليها أثر فيما وقع قبلها .." .

- جواز تطبيق القوانين غير الجنائية بأثر رجعي :
         تختلف القوانين الجنائية عن سائر القوانين في أنه لا يجوز تطبيقها بأثر رجعي ، إلاّ إذا كانت أصلح للمتهم . ولا يحتاج ذلك إلى النص صراحة في صلب القانون على تطبيقه إذا كان أصلح للمتهم اكتفاء بما هو منصوص عليه في المادة (5) من قانون العقوبات من تطبيق القانون الجنائي بأثر رجعي إذا كان أصلح للمتهم .
- النتائج المترتبة على عدم الرجعية :

         يترتب على عدم رجعية القانون الجنائي النتائج التالية :1

 - عدم تجريم فعل سابق :
            إذا كان فعل معين غير معاقب عليه ، ثم صدر قانون جديد يعاقب عليه ، فإنه لا يجوز تطبيقه على هذا الفعل .

2 - عدم جواز تشديد العقوبة :
           إذا كان الفعل معاقبا عليه ثم صدر قانون جديد يشدد من العقوبة المقررة لهذا الفعل ، فإنه لا يجوز تطبيق هذا القانون عليه .

سريان قانون العقوبات بأثر رجعي 
( القانون الأصلح للمتهم )
- يرد على قاعدة عدم رجعية القوانين الجنائية استثناء يتمثل في تطبيق القانون الأصلح للمتهم . وسوف نوضحه فيما يلي:

الأساس القانوني للقانون الأصلح للمتهم : 
        يستند إعمال القانون الأصلح للمتهم إلى نص قانون العقوبات  في المادة ( منه والتي تنص على أنه " ومع هذا إذا صدر بعد وقوع الفعل وقبل الحكم فيه نهائيا قانون أصلح للمتهم فهو الذي يتبع دون غيره . وإذا صدر قانون بعد حكم نهائي يجعل الفعل الذي حكم على المجرم من أجله غير معاقب عليه يوقف تنفيذ الحكم وتنتهي آثاره الجنائية . غير أنه في حالة قيام إجراءات الدعوى أو صدور حكم بالإدانة فيها وكان ذلك عن فعل وقع مخالفا لقانون ينهي عن ارتكابه في فترة محددة فإن انتهاء هذه الفترة لا يحول دون السير في الدعوى أو تنفيذ العقوبات المحكوم بها " .

- المقصود بالقانون الأصلح للمتهم :
        يكون القانون أصلح للمتهم إذا كان يرفع عن الفعل صفة التجريم أو يخفف من العقوبة المقررة للفعل .          

- صور القانون الأصلح للمتهم :
         للقانون الأصلح للمتهم صورتان :

الصورة الأولى : قانون يجعل الفعل غير معاقب عليه
          - ينتمي إلى هذه الصورة كل قانون يبيح الفعل الذي كان يشكل جريمة بأن يرفع عنه صفة التجريم . ولكن الأمر لا يقتصر على القانون الذي يبيح الفعل كلية ، بل إنه يشمل كل قانون من شأنه أن يجعل الفعل غير معاقب عليه بالنسبة لمتهم معين ، وإن كان هذا الفعل معاقبا عليه بالنسبة لمتهم آخر  . من ذلك أن يستحدث القانون الجديد شرطا مفترضا في الجريمة أو ركنا لم يكن متطلبا في ظل القانون الجديد ، وكان هذا الشرط أو ذلك الركن لا يتوافر في حق متهم معين . عندئذ يُعتبر هذا القانون أصلح لذلك المتهم ، وإن لم يكن كذلك بالنسبة لمتهم آخر يتوافر في حقه هذا الشرط أو ذلك الركن .

  ومن صور عدم العقاب على الفعل أن يستحدث القانون الجديد مانعا من موانع المسئولية أو مانعا من موانع العقاب وكان متوافرا في متهم معين بحيث يعتبر هذا القانون الجديد أصلح له . 

   ويتميز سريان هذا النوع من القانون الأصلح للمتهم بالخصائص التالية :

1- هذا النوع من القوانين يبيح الفعل بعد أن كان جريمة في القانون السابق عليه.

2- إن المتهم يستفيد من هذا النوع من القانون الأصلح الذي يبيح الفعل سواء صدر هذا القانون عند محاكمة المتهم أو بعد انتهاء محاكمته وفي أثناء تنفيذ الحكم . فتنص المادة (5) عقوبات على أنه " وإذا صدر قانون بعد حكم نهائي يجعل الفعل الذي حكم على المجرم من أجله غير معاقب عليه يوقف تنفيذ الحكم وتنتهي آثاره الجنائية " .
        وبناء عليه إذا صدر هذا النوع من القوانين قبل صدور الحكم النهائي ، فإن الدعوى الجنائية تنقضي ويتعين الحكم بالبراءة لعدم العقاب على الفعل. وإذا صدر هذا القانون بعد صيرورة الحكم نهائيا فإن تنفيذ العقوبة هو الذي يوقف ويتعين الإفراج عن المحكوم عليه .

الصورة الثانية : قانون يخفف العقوبة 
          في هذا الفرض لا يرفع القانون عن الفعل صفة التجريم ، بل يظل الفعل مشكلا لجريمة أي معاقبا عليه ، ولكن القانون الجديد يخفف من العقوبة المقررة لذلك الفعل .  
        ويتميز هذا النوع من القوانين بالخصائص التالية :

1- هذا النوع من القوانين يخفف العقوبة دون أن يرفع عن الفعل صفة التجريم.
من صور ذلك التخفيف :
-  تنزيل العقوبة من عقوبة الجناية إلى عقوبة الجنحة .
-  تنزيل العقوبة المقررة للجناية في سلم العقوبات المقررة في المادة (10) عقوبات . فإذا قرر القانون الجديد عقوبة السجن المشدد ، فإنها أصلح للمتهم عن السجن المؤبد . 
-  تنزيل العقوبة المقررة للجنح : إذا قرر القانون الجديد عقوبة للجنحة تأتي في ترتيب متأخر في سلم العقوبات التي تنص عليها المادة (11) عقوبات فإن تلك العقوبة هي أصلح للمتهم . فعقوبة الغرامة أصلح من الحبس  . 
-  جعل العقوبة تخيرية بعد أن كانت وجوبية : إذا كان القانون الجديد يجعل عقوبة معينة كالغرامة مثلا تخيرية بعد أن كان القانون السابق يجعلها وجوبية ، فإن القانون الجديد يكون أصلح للمتهم .
-  إذا كان يخفف من شروط العقاب كأن يسمح بوقف التنفيذ بينما لم يكن القانون القديم يسمح بذلك أو يدخل شرطا للعقاب لم يكن متوافرا أو يلغي شرطا مشدد للعقوبة .

2- الأصل في القانون المقارن أن المتهم لا يستفيد من هذا النوع من القوانين الأصلح للمتهم إلاّ إذا صدر قبل صدور الحكم النهائي عليه . ويُقصد بالحكم النهائي ذلك الحكم الذي لا يجوز الطعن فيه بطرق الطعن  وهي المعارضة والاستئناف والنقض . أما فيما يتعلق بإعادة النظر ، فإن هذا طريق غير عادي للطعن في الأحكام ويجوز سلوكه في أي وقت دون التقيد بمدة للطعن إذا تحققت حالة من الحالات التي يجوز فيها ( مادة 441 إجراءات ) . 
- الخصائص العامة للقانون الأصلح للمتهم :

         يتميز القانون الأصلح للمتهم ، سواء أكان قانونا يبيح فعلا مجرما أم قانونا يخفف عقوبة كانت مقررة ، بالخصائص التالية :

(أ) العبرة فيه بالصدور :
             يكفي صدور القانون الجديد لكي يمكن إعمال القانون الأصلح للمتهم ولا يلزم أن يتم نشره في الجريدة الرسمية وتمضي الفترة اللازمة لكي يصبح نافذا . فيكفي أن يتم صدور هذا القانون ، ولا يلزم أن يتحقق له شرط النفاذ الذي يمثل القاعدة العامة في سريان القانون من حيث الزمان ( أي تطبيق القانون ) .

 (ب) تطبيقه من النظام العام :
            إن تطبيق القانون الأصلح للمتهم يعتبر من النظام العام . ومؤدى ذلك أن على المحكمة أن تقضي به من تلقاء نفسها أي تحكم بتطبيق أحكام هذا القانون الجديد الأصلح للمتهم ، حتى ولو لم يتمسك به المتهم . كما أنه يجوز التمسك به لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض .

(جـ) تحديده يتم بطريقة موضوعية وليست شخصية :
          تحديد القانون الأصلح للمتهم أمر موكول إلى قواعد تحكمه وليس متروكا للاختيار الشخصي للمتهم . فقد يفضل المتهم أن يُحكم عليه بمبلغ كبير من الغرامة عن الحكم عليه بمبلغ قليل منها مع قفل المنشأة ، بل إنه قد يفضل الحكم عليه بالحبس مع وقف التنفيذ عن الحكم عليه بالغرامة مع قفل المنشأة أو الإزالة . ومع ذلك فإنه لا يؤخذ اختياره الشخصي في الاعتبار عند تقدير القانون الأصلح للمتهم .

- حالات استبعاد القانون الأصلح للمتهم :
          يرد على تطبيق القانون الأصلح للمتهم استثناءات مردها طبيعة القوانين التي تنص على معاملة عقابية أصلح للمتهم. هذه القوانين هي القوانين المؤقتة والقوانين الاستثنائية .

         ويستند وجود استثناءات على قاعدة القانون الأصلح للمتهم إلى صريح نص المادة (5/3) من قانون العقوبات الذي يجري نصها على أنه " غير أنه في حالة قيام إجراءات الدعوى أو صدور حكم بالإدانة فيها وكان ذلك عن فعل وقع مخالفا لقانون ينهي عن ارتكابه في فترة محددة فإن انتهاء هذه الفترة لا يحول دون السير في الدعوى أو تنفيذ العقوبات المحكوم بها " .

       وبناء عليه فإنه يتعين التمييز بين نوعين من القوانين المؤقتة : 

الحالة الأولى : القوانين المؤقتة بنص صريح 
        53- ويٌقصد بالقانون المؤقت على ما عرفته المادة 5/ 3 عقوبات القانون الذي  " ينهي عن ارتكابه في فترة محددة ". وبالتالي فإن القانون لا يكون مؤقتا إلاّ إذا تضمن نصا باقتصار تطبيقه على مدة معينة .

        وواضح أن العلة من تقرير ذلك الاستثناء هو صريح إرادة المشرع التي أفصح عنها في صلب القانون نحو تطبيق القانون المؤقت على من خالفه ، حتى ولو انقضت الفترة المحددة لتطبيقه . ويرجع ذلك إلى رغبة المشرع أن يحرم المتهم الذي يتوصل إلى التهرب من العدالة في فترة معينة من مزية الاستفادة من القانون الأصلح ، بينما يسري القانون المؤقت على من يقوم بتسليم نفسه إلى السلطات .

الحالة الثانية : القوانين المؤقتة بطبيعتها  

-	ويقصد بها القوانين التي سنت لكي تسري في ظروف معينة تنتهي بانتهاء تلك الظروف مثل الظروف الطارئة . 
       يتجه الرأي إلى أن انتهاء الظروف الاستثنائية الطارئة  التي سُنت خلالها قوانين معينة تحول دون تطبيق تلك القوانين بعد انتهاء تلك الظروف نظرا لصراحة نص المادة (5) من قانون العقوبات . وإلى هذا الرأي تتجه أحكام محكمة النقض.  وقد أعملت المحكمة هذا الرأي بخصوص الأوامر العسكرية التي تصدر في ظل الأحكام العرفية ، وبصدد التسعير الجبري ، بما مؤداه أن إلغاء المشرع لتلك القوانين يعطي المتهم حقا في الاستفادة منه باعتباره قانونا أصلح للمتهم . بيد أن رأيا ينتقد هذا التفسير باعتبار أن طبيعة الظروف تجعلها مؤقتة – ولو بدون ذكر نص صريح بذلك ، وبالتالي فإن تطبيق قاعدة القانون الأصلح للمتهم في هذا المجال من شأنه أن يحد من  فعالية هذا النوع من القوانين حيث يعمد المتهم إلى إطالة الإجراءات تحسبا لإلغاء تلك القوانين .

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

وقائع القضية
وقعت أحداث شغب في إحدى المدن في أثناء الانتخابات، أعلنت الحكومة حالة الطوارئ في تلك المدينة في خلال شهر من تاريخه، معتبرة أن مجرد التجمع في الشوارع معاقبا عليها بالحبس. تم القبض على (أ) لمخالفته لقانون الطوارئ . في أثناء المحكمة انتهت حالة الطوارئ وتمسك الدفاع بأن فعل التجمع في الشوارع لم يعد معاقبا عليه، وطالب بتطبيق القانون الأصلح للمتهم، مطالبا بالبراءة. ما رأيك في هذا الدفع؟

الأسانيد القانونية:
تثير وقائع هذه القضية شروط تطبيق القانون الأصلح للمتهم . هذا القانون يرد عليه استثناء خاص بالقوانين المؤقتة. فإذا كان القانون الذي يجرم الفعل مؤقتا ، فإن القانون الأصلح للمتهم لا يسري في هذه الحالة. من ضمن القوانين المؤقتة قانون الطوارئ. 

التطبيق:
بتطبيق الأسانيد القانونية السابقة على وقائع القضية يتضح أن المتهم لا يستفيد من انتهاء قانون الطوارئ لأنه كان محدد المدة. وبالتالي لا يقبل من المتهم ما تمسك به .

----------


## المستشار*عمر الباز

بجد تحفه تسلم ايدك يادكتوره

----------


## محمد فخري

ما شاء الله جهد مبارك واضافة قانونية متميزة

----------


## ياسمين ماهر

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## عرفة الصعيدى

*لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له ,له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو رب العرش العظيم*

----------


## عرفة الصعيدى

*لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له ,له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو رب العرش العظيم اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضي*

----------


## الطالبة سلمى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

